# New Purchases!!



## dan_t (Oct 8, 2009)

tigrinum 
gratrixianum
hirsuitissimum
Armeni-white x emersonii
Magic Lantern x Fanaticum

Flasks:
leucochilum (Red Cap x Krull's Perfection FCC/AOS)
delenatii var. dunkel x sib
Tanja Pinkepank (farrieanum x micranthum)
Gloria Naugle (micranthum 'Gigantic' x rothschildianum 'Atticus' AM/AOS, B/WOS)


Can't wait for them all to bloom (so longer than others!)

Dan


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2009)

Orchid Inn order?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 8, 2009)

Some nice choices you have there. Especially, the flasks. May I ask, where did the flasks come from? I can't grow flasks to save my life, I'd appreciate it if you'd keep me in mind when the leucochilum and gloria naugles are large husky seedlings. That is if your in the U.S.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice flasks! Are they very healthy?

Paphman910


----------



## ncart (Oct 8, 2009)

I have Magic Lantern x Fanaticum, too which I got from Norito Hasegawa when he came to Oregon 7 years ago. It struggled for a while and will be ready for flower this year. If I remember correctly, it has a very interesting flower. KEEPER!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice buys!!!


----------



## dan_t (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes all from Orchid Inn - and as always flasks are in GREAT condition.



> Some nice choices you have there. Especially, the flasks. May I ask, where did the flasks come from? I can't grow flasks to save my life, I'd appreciate it if you'd keep me in mind when the leucochilum and gloria naugles are large husky seedlings. That is if your in the U.S.



Sorry I'm in the UK - people here are welcome to some though!
I've got some seedlings I deflasked from Sam in May - they're looking great, and growing so strongly! That's why I bought more from him!

Thanks for the info on the Magic Lantern x Fanaticum - I bought it as I hoped it'd be something special. Can't wait for it to flower now!

Dan


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice haul! Did you get this from Ursa Orchids?

Ramon


----------

